# Word 2010 no Sound notification when closing



## comp_man (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello. I have windows 7 OS. I recently upgraded from office 2007 to office 2010 and I have a small problem (small but irritating):

when I try to close a document - in the previous versions of Office it would have a chime with the promp asking me if I want to save / dont save / cancel
but in word 2010 it appears to have no noises at all... just a notification box.
* I have tried to enable it with: 
file--> options --> advance --> gerneral --> provide feedback with sound.
but no luck;
*I have downloaded and installed office sounds add-in from:
Download details: Office Add-in: Office Sounds
but no luck. still no sound...

does anyone have a solution to this problem?
thanks*.*


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

It might not be Office that the problem. Check Control Panel -> Sounds and Audio Devices. Click on the Sounds tab. Try adding sounds for a few different events (eg: Exclamation, Question, System Notification, etc.) that don't have sounds assigned and see if that resolves the issue. If so, try removing the sound assignments one at a time until you find out which one Office uses for that prompt. Then, just assign a sound to that one.


----------



## comp_man (Jan 13, 2011)

I have tried to turn everything on, unfortunately didn't solve.
thanks


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

Check your volume control for WAV files. Maybe that got muted somehow. Can you hear the audio for other WAV files when you play them? You can go here: Wav File Test to test WAV playback.


----------



## comp_man (Jan 13, 2011)

fractalman93 said:


> Check your volume control for WAV files. Maybe that got muted somehow. Can you hear the audio for other WAV files when you play them? You can go here: Wav File Test to test WAV playback.


Come on, man. of course the sound is on!!!
I said it's working for other applications, it even gives the sound with outlook. it's just not working for word 2010!!!
Does anyone have a good solution?


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, excuse me. I'm just trying to help. There are many cases where it's something simple like that. So, I rule out he simple stuff first. Here's the next plan of action:

1) Open Control Panel and double-click Add/Remove Programs

2) Select the main listing for MS Office 2010 (i.e. not the updates listed below it)

3) Click the Change button

4) Select Reinstall or Repair in the dialog box and click Next

5) Select Detect and Repair Errors (you can leave Restore My Start Menu Shortcuts unchecked)

6) Click Install

7) Once the process is complete, reboot the PC.

8) See if you now have sound in Word and post results here.

For future reference, please list *all *of the steps you've taken to troubleshoot the issue in your OP.


----------

